# LCD Guideline



## ccolunga003 (Mar 6, 2014)

I need to know if a procedure is no longer on the LCD list does that mean Medicare will not pay?  This is for EKG in Texas with contractor Novitas.  I have researched the CMS website and cannot find this information.  Is 93000-93005 no longer covered by Medicare?


----------



## ollielooya (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope you get more responses, and I'm no expert on the procedure which you are inquiring about, but if the diagnosis is not on the LCD, MCR will not pay, but you do have the option to appeal it with documentation of medical necessity usually which will involve getting your doctor involved.


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 7, 2014)

OP, did you mean that the CPT code is no longer available on an LCD?  Or the dx code you are trying to bill is no longer listed on a current LCD?


----------



## MarcusM (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.novitas-solutions.com/we...ntentId=00026194&_adf.ctrl-state=qvkuy0fo_145

look at this LCD....


----------



## ccolunga003 (Mar 11, 2014)

The CPT and this is for EKG's.


----------

